# Smart Vs



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

VIzsla really are smart. Dexter taught himself to do this:


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

That's great!!! Plus he taught himself, very impressive... Wonder if he will keep doing it? Cool name by the way, that is Axel's middle name. (Dexter)


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

haha love this !


----------

